# What color expression results from combination of ice and spred blue?



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

If anyone has pics to share or info on the combination of ice color and spread blue I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## ceirius (Apr 17, 2016)

Have you tried moving ice into a new breed? how were the results?


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

tmaas said:


> If anyone has pics to share or info on the combination of ice color and spread blue I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


Ice does not affect the tail and wing bars (coarse spread) so I would assume a spread blue ice would look "black".


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Black bars*

I don't have any experience dealing with Ice. Is it only Toy Stencil that gives Ice Pigeons the white bars and checks?


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, it is toy stencil. There is a variety called "porcelain" which is a combination of toy stencil and frill stencil.


----------

